# Picture request: mud flaps



## TXRanger83 (Nov 8, 2009)

does anybody have the OEM Audi mud flaps installed on their Q7? My dad is wanting to add these to his car but would like to see a pic of how they look on the car first.


----------



## chief4 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Picture request: mud flaps (TXRanger83)*

forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=23316788
do a google image search on Q7 mud flaps. the first or second link takes you to the image/link above. the OP used audi original flaps...and gives the part numbers....
hope this helps....


----------

